# 50" wide trails



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Question: I have a RZR SXS with a few mods that make it ~54" wide. I've run a few trails and haven't had any trouble until I was on Bull Gap coming into Lupton last weekend. I made it through 2 gates fine but the 3rd one outside of the trailhead nailed me. (I was ~1-1/2" too wide...)
Who has been checked and busted by the DNR for this and can I expect to find these gates all over Northern Michigan?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes. There are tickets aplenty to be had.
It isn't like they know which UTV's are >50" or something.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

No gates up this way, but from what I've heard, if you are on a sport side by side, you are going to get stopped and checked. Especially a RZR.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

The Little O' is a 50" trail by my cabin and there is no way you would fit down that trail on a SxS. I barely fit on my LTZ400 and I am sure there are places that are less than 50" between the trees plus the corners are so banked up that the top of your roll cage would hit the trees.


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Some places have the gates and some don't . They will stop you if u are wider than 50" on a trail.


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I suppose I should consider converting back to my stock suspension. ..but I hate to....


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Isn't a Ranger far outside the 50" mark?i
I thought only Honda and Arctic Cat made UTV's that were 50" wide.

And they are so small as to be worthless, to me anyway.

You are better off just learning where you can ride, or go back to an ATV.


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

I dunno about the Ranger, but the Polaris rzr stock is 50"...I'm pretty sure the Arctic cat is >50"...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

redneckengineer said:


> I dunno about the Ranger, but the Polaris rzr stock is 50"...I'm pretty sure the Arctic cat is >50"...


Some RZR's are 50", but the vast majority are a lot wider.


----------



## motocross269 (Dec 6, 2014)

My Polaris sportsman with after market wheels and tires barely makes it under 50 inches...
But like was pointed out...Alot of the 50 inch trails you aren't going to make it through the corners with a roll cage...
There are alot of ORV Routes made for all vehicles....I would stick with those for a RZR....
I'm thinking about getting a Polaris Ace for the Daughter but that may not be a good move for the ORV trails in this state because of the roll cage...


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I think the Ace would be fine on state ORV trails.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

motocross269 said:


> My Polaris sportsman with after market wheels and tires barely makes it under 50 inches...
> But like was pointed out...Alot of the 50 inch trails you aren't going to make it through the corners with a roll cage...
> There are alot of ORV Routes made for all vehicles....I would stick with those for a RZR....
> I'm thinking about getting a Polaris Ace for the Daughter but that may not be a good move for the ORV trails in this state because of the roll cage...


Even without the roll cage, there isn't much wiggle room in that 50". Some trails are down to the inch, or even under. I've been off the trails for a few days due to a nearly broken thumb from riding the 50" trails with my Arctic XR at 48", I believe. Nicked a tiny stump, kicked the bars out of my hands, and came back and totally jacked my thumb up. Tight squeezin's out there!!!


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Nicked a tiny stump, kicked the bars out of my hands, and came back and totally jacked my thumb up. Tight squeezin's out there!!!


We call those Stump Ninjas! They sneak up on you and grad the tires before you know what hit you. My sister in law broke her wrist last year hitting one of those roots/stumps. I somehow have managed to hit the same tree 2 times while riding the Little O'. I have to almost come to a complete stop to get my quad between the trees in some locations.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Back when I was in SCCA Pro Rally, many drivers sheared off their thumbs before they learned to keep them out of the steering wheel.
A tree stops you quick.
For some old footage of my wayward youth, just google some Group B rally films from 1984-1986
Find Walter Rohrl or just waste a couple minute's on this link.
http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/11/five-of-the-greatest-rally-on-board-clips-youll-see-today/

I'm old and boring now.
I'm getting a GT6 together for TSD stuff


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

MossyHorns said:


> We call those Stump Ninjas! They sneak up on you and grad the tires before you know what hit you. My sister in law broke her wrist last year hitting one of those roots/stumps. I somehow have managed to hit the same tree 2 times while riding the Little O'. I have to almost come to a complete stop to get my quad between the trees in some locations.


 I hit the same darn stump on the way out also. lol Right next to a standing tree, so you naturally stay to the stump side, which you cannot see until the last minute. I came around one of those banked corners before on my FIL's Warrior and snagged a small stump like that with the rear axle, and got chucked over the handlebars about 20 feet. Ate lots of sand and summer over with 3 busted ribs.


----------

